# Israeli Embassy



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Last night I drove under the University Bridge where there was at least 200 police men and army personnel however there was also a large element of young men in civil clothes who I suspect are thugs. On driving past the Saudi embassy all army and police on full alert and standing to attention.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I drove past my villa, security asleep;-)


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I drove past my villa, security asleep;-)


I'm sorry, as much as we'd like to rejoice that there doing what you employ them for, and doing it well. It's when you find them awake, that you should inform us so we can all then commiserate with you.


----------

